# Florida



## damonlbeaty (Apr 26, 2014)

I am looking for a possible land contract or rental here in central Florida. Anyone know of any information or direction that I can look?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Renter wanted home on 10 acres
We have 2 homes on our 10 acres and are looking for a single or couple to rent our extra home in rural Central Florida. - Manufactured Home on 10 wooded acres in Lake County, Florida. Furnished home is in a beautiful rural wooded setting, with a locked gate, on paved road. Quiet and safe, immaculate, 2 bed 2 bath home (walk in shower in master, tub in hall bath)) central a/c & heat, washer/dryer, equipped kitchen, large TV, and linens. Master bedroom has new mattress with memory foam comfort. No smoking, will consider a pet. Lawn maintenance and garbage pick up included. Small greenhouse on property for growing vegetables. Move in ready. Eight miles to Wal Mart, grocery stores restaurants, shopping, golf courses, antique shops, classic car shows monthly, folk & bluegrass music, huge flea market, many fishing lakes. Rent $995.00 Month (2 adults) plus electric bill. Ask me for pictures. AVAILABLE NOW ! Contact Lauri at 352-408-6054 or email at: [email protected].
I also have another home on 2.67 acres available for sale in Eustis, Florida(Lake County)


----------

